# Online Sources for NOS Steel Frames



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

I just thought it'd be helpful to start a thread of online sources for buying NOS/near mint steel frames. If such a thread exists, I apologize, I haven't been able to find it.

A few of the best sources I've found:

Eroica Cicli, Italian vintage bicycles (assorted italian frames/bikes)
http://fyxomatosis.com/ (drool-worthy frames, prices $$$ to match)
Brick Lane Bikes (lots of NOS Rossin, assorted others)

Of course, there's always ebay, which is obviously a mixed bag.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

R&A Cycles, The World's Largest Cycle Store | R&A Cycles, has several NOS steel Casati frames and framesets from the 1990s in their closeout section.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

fyxo used to (maybe still do) list frames and bikes on EBay. 
Their prices were unrealistic. Nice pics though.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

merckxman said:


> R&A Cycles, The World's Largest Cycle Store | R&A Cycles, has several NOS steel Casati frames and framesets from the 1990s in their closeout section.


I think they used to be the Casati importers (and others?)?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

*more...*

Smart Cycles (CT)--Mondinico importers, and various others including Ciocc, Coppi and Casati:
Clearance bikes are here

The other perennial (although under new management) is GVH in Oregon, who buys clearance bikes. He has fewer steel bikes than in the past, but they still turn up:

Framelist is here


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Kind of interesting that Smart and Zar have the same brands on clearance and they are located not far away in the same state.

Closeout/Specials


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Just found out about College Park and Mt. Airy Bicycles. They appear to be two stores in MD owned by the same group. Lots and lots of vintage road bikes and frames in their inventory, some of which are NOS.

http://www.bike123.com/


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

jazzbolicious said:


> Just found out about College Park and Mt. Airy Bicycles. They appear to be two stores in MD owned by the same group. Lots and lots of vintage road bikes and frames in their inventory, some of which are NOS.
> 
> http://www.bike123.com/


I purchased a NOS Holdsworth from them 15 years ago. Very pleased with the whole process.


----------



## TrackSean (Mar 21, 2013)

*+1 for Mt Airy Bicycles.*

+1 for Mt Airy Bicycles (www.bike123.com). I have bought several track frames there - Cinelli, Yamaguchi, and full chrome Gan Well Pro. Only place I could find these gems in my size.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Some interesting stuff here: 
Vintage Bike Components - Planet X Bikes


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

skepticman said:


> Kind of interesting that Smart and Zar have the same brands on clearance and they are located not far away in the same state.
> 
> Closeout/Specials


Zar is the US importer for DeBernardi, Ciocc, Coppi, and Casati. Any shop that sells those brands has access to Roberto's dwindling supply of NOS stuff. I have a few DeBernardis in the store that I bought from him.


----------

